# new vivexotics range



## manni (Nov 26, 2010)

Has anyone seen them yet ? or know when they will be released?

cheers


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

They're starting to slowly discontinue the old ones, so they should be released soon as they've already been announced. I'm a little disappointed as although they look okay, they wont be replacing the EX48 which means no more 4x2x2's?! Which I feel is a standard size they should supply - oh well.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

We are taking in as many of the EX48 we can so that we can keep them going as long as possible as well as the VX48 range.


----------



## manni (Nov 26, 2010)

ok thanks guys waiting........waiting:whistling2:


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes we will have the new Viva and Repti-Stax range in stock on Thursday. They look fantastic to be fair. We saw them at the launch and side by side with the VX range there is no comparison.

We'd say the biggest improvement is the design of the cabinets. We haven't added all the images yet, but have made a start. Check them out here: UK's No.1 Vivarium online retailer


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

Swell Reptiles said:


> Yes we will have the new Viva and Repti-Stax range in stock on Thursday. They look fantastic to be fair. We saw them at the launch and side by side with the VX range there is no comparison.
> 
> We'd say the biggest improvement is the design of the cabinets. We haven't added all the images yet, but have made a start. Check them out here: UK's No.1 Vivarium online retailer
> 
> image


Its all about surreypetsupplies :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Repti-Dude (Jul 22, 2010)

Swell Reptiles said:


> Yes we will have the new Viva and Repti-Stax range in stock on Thursday. They look fantastic to be fair. We saw them at the launch and side by side with the VX range there is no comparison.
> 
> We'd say the biggest improvement is the design of the cabinets. We haven't added all the images yet, but have made a start. Check them out here: UK's No.1 Vivarium online retailer
> 
> image


Hi, I have been having a look on your website at the new Viva range and just wondered if you could explain why the XL Viva is now £133.87 plus smaller than the old EX48 which you could get for around £90.

So it may be a new range but WOW what a price hike! :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*vivs*

Hi Alex

We're not sure what you mean by that, but anyway... I digress.... Since we've known about the launch of the new Viva and Repti-Stax ranges for a little while, we've just recently received delivery of about 600 vivs (the old type) so there's certainly no shortage of those here either. 

We also have the last LX48s in the country so there should be ample opportunity to choose between which models you like.

Incidentally we're still among the cheapest for these models. For example:

VX24: £44.98
VX48: £78.94
EX48: £90.39

Thanks


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*prices*

Hi Repti-Dude

The price increase has come directly from the manufacturer and you will find comparable prices across the board when others start to sell these vivs. 

I think it is worth bearing in mind that it's not a like-for-like comparison however.

The new Viva range have various improved features, such as improved colour shades (much more realistic finish) and the top and bottom aluminium rails have built in vents. The doors also have slidestoppers and optional door locks. The biggest improvement however is the cabinets. They are now the same width and the viv so the viv no longer over hangs the cabinet like a T shape and they are more practical as far as being a cupboard.

Prices have definitely increased compared to the sizes on some of the models but on others (for example the Arboreal) the difference is slight (compare the old AX24 at £118.98 with the new Viva Arboreal at £107.24). 

There is also a whole new range such as the Snake Stax. The nice thing about these is that they are designed to marry up with the Repti-Stax (replacing the old LX models) and also designed to take Exo Terra breeding boxes.

Again, the price increase has largely been dictated by the manufacturer and while we will endeavour to keep prices as low as possible (as we always do) you will find that generally whoever sells the new Vivas they will likely have the price difference between the old models.

As I mentioned in the previous post, we have plenty of the old models in stock so there's no need to panic-buy just yet, but having seen the new models we're confident people will like them.


----------



## manni (Nov 26, 2010)

hi there,

question about the measurments given on your web page ... are they just the arboreal viv dimensions or the entire arboreal unit including cabinet from top to bottom ??

also does the arboreal unit come with the cabinet .

cheers


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*cabinets*

Hi

The Arboreal vivs don't come with the cabinets but - rather frustratingly - the only pics the manufacturers have of the vivs are on cabinets (because they want to encourage people to buy both I expect) and since they are not in til Thursday we haven't had chance to photograph any ourselves.

So the sizes for, say the Arboreal Small are: 575mm wide x 490mm deep x 915mm high.

The cabinets are now uniform so the Small Cabinet fits either the small terrestrial or the small arboreal. 

The dimensions of the small cabinet are: 575mm x 490mm x 645mm.

So the total height of the small arboreal + cabinet is: 1560mm (which is about 62 inches in old money)


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*Viva info*

Some pictures on our blog here:
VivExotic Viva and Repti-Stax: Your questions answered


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Repti-Dude said:


> Hi, I have been having a look on your website at the new Viva range and just wondered if you could explain why the XL Viva is now £133.87 plus smaller than the old EX48 which you could get for around £90.
> 
> So it may be a new range but WOW what a price hike! :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


yay the mysterious repti- dudes back, Did you manage to find out why SPS were re arranging? anywho so the new XL viva is going to be more expensive than the old EX48 which you could get for around £90... Now any guess's from where that would be from then....:lol2: and who's still got some in stock? 

So obvious its funny, love it.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes we do have stock of the old vivexotic range the same as swells have and others i would guess.

And as for EX48 swells have it at 90 pounds as well not just us.


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

petman99 said:


> Yes we do have stock of the old vivexotic range the same as swells have and others i would guess.
> 
> And as for EX48 swells have it at 90 pounds as well not just us.


Go surreypetsupplies woohoo! : victory:


----------



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

Aaah, they've brought out the new ventilation style! I was tipped off from a Hagen Supplier that they were going to do this, a while back. Glad to see he wasn't spinning me yarns


----------



## AaronCoughlin (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Swell Reptiles,

Do you know if the new viva vivarium & cabinet would support a vx48 on top of it, the old cabinet style seems to hold alright, also i'm not too sure if they have ventilation holes on the lid on top or not, just thought i'd ask before I buy any.

Thanks!


----------



## johnre14 (Aug 30, 2012)

I love the look of the new vivs, it's just a shame that the repti-stax are only 15" front to back, since I really like the new mussel colour, but want the dimensions of the viva/old range!!

Is there any chance they will be bringing the mussel colour to the viva range??


----------



## gilbery007 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi Swell Reptiles, I am really interested in the Snake Stax for my gecko's, will you be supplying these as complete kits? i.e the cabinet with heat mats and exo terra breeding boxes?

Also how do they fix the heat mat to the bottom of the glass as shown in the pictures?

Thanks


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

AaronCoughlin said:


> Hi Swell Reptiles,
> 
> Do you know if the new viva vivarium & cabinet would support a vx48 on top of it, the old cabinet style seems to hold alright, also i'm not too sure if they have ventilation holes on the lid on top or not, just thought i'd ask before I buy any.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Aaron.

It may be worth sending a PM to Hagan on this (they have posted a thread on here). I'm sure the new cabinets are not designed to hold the old vivs, but whether or not they are capable of it, I'm not sure. We have only had the new kit in a week and haven't really pressure tested them in this way.


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

johnre14 said:


> I love the look of the new vivs, it's just a shame that the repti-stax are only 15" front to back, since I really like the new mussel colour, but want the dimensions of the viva/old range!!
> 
> Is there any chance they will be bringing the mussel colour to the viva range??



Hi John

Another question for Hagan really. I would imagine that if the mussel proves popular and sells well they would roll it out across the range, but since they have only just launched this new range I'd be surprised if they made any such changes any time soon.


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

gilbery007 said:


> Hi Swell Reptiles, I am really interested in the Snake Stax for my gecko's, will you be supplying these as complete kits? i.e the cabinet with heat mats and exo terra breeding boxes?
> 
> Also how do they fix the heat mat to the bottom of the glass as shown in the pictures?
> 
> Thanks


Hi

The mats they show in the pictures are the Exo Terra Heat Wave Mats which have a sticky back so you can put them under the glass shelf.

It is possible we will look at doing the Snake Stax as kits and we'll let you know on here as soon as we do but there's no plans for it immediately.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

manni said:


> Has anyone seen them yet ? or know when they will be released?
> 
> cheers


Now available at livefoodsbypost.co.uk Viv Exotic Flat Packed Vivariums


visible stock levels
Free Mainland UK delivery over £100


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

Swell Reptiles said:


> Yes we will have the new Viva and Repti-Stax range in stock on Thursday. They look fantastic to be fair. We saw them at the launch and side by side with the VX range there is no comparison.
> 
> We'd say the biggest improvement is the design of the cabinets. We haven't added all the images yet, but have made a start. Check them out here: UK's No.1 Vivarium online retailer
> 
> image











I love my new royce vivs! Will these be available in larger sizes any time soon?


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*black viv*

No, I don't think Royce Reptile will be commissioning any more. In fact there are not many left in the country of the existing size - so get them while you can! If they were to do them, hypothetically, we would likely stock them as they seem popular. And still a good price: Black Vivarium 36 inches


----------

